# Ever heard of this?



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Ever heard of an animal rescue (licensed through the State) not reimbursing/providing tax write-offs (if applicable) to foster homes for initial vetting (S&N, etc)/vaccinations, etc. of rescue dogs?

Seems odd to me that a rescue would have foster homes, make the foster parents pay for all vetting and care, not reimburse them or offer tax write-offs, and then ask an adoption fee to "help recover the costs in rescuing the dog."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

whoa...that's a bit shady. Is it a 501c organization? If so, they are certainly NOT a non-profit.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Searching on the IRS website, they are licensed as a rescue with the state, but they are not 501(c)3.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Our group doesn't reimburse for food, collars, leashes, or other supplies. I wish we could, but we can't. However, we DEFINITELY reimburse for vetting. I get that rescues may have other expenses besides vetting - like transport, supplies (crates etc) for adoption events, TNR or whatever else they do, but I don't see how you can possibly ask the foster people to pay for vetting! That seems wholly unreasonable.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Update.....

"I am XXXX Rescue, and in reference to the dog from Spalding AC we are NOT pulling this dog, and we always pay our vet bills. We DO NOT have volunteers nor other staff members it is just me and my wife. 

I DO NOT know who this nut case is that posted that the dog is coming to us. 

In addition to all this, we DO NOT beg for donations we do not need donations, we pay for our expenses from our own pockets. "


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

So what started this? Somebody posting misinformation for sour grapes or just to be a jerk? 

Paying out of pocket for one person rescues is the norm (since they're the only ones to pay). 

I swear, I see some CRAZY posts on places like CL and the Petfinder forum. Seems like some of those people are just there to stir up trouble.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

It sounds to me like someone trying to scam for money.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't understand the original post or the context. If it is a one person/family rescue, they pay their bills and don't have others to reimburse, it is their right. If they chose to spend their money on rescue dogs, they deserve a thank you. It is their money and they do whatever they want with it.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I fostered for several rescues, 501c3. I was not reimbursed for the expenses and sometimes I paid for the vetting as well. Some of the dogs came vetted. I was never reimbursed for food, collars training, supplies, equipment, transportation. So what? I helped dogs.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: I don't understand the original post or the context. If it is a one person/family rescue, they pay their bills and don't have others to reimburse, it is their right. If they chose to spend their money on rescue dogs, they deserve a thank you. It is their money and they do whatever they want with it.


Yeah, I don't either.







I thought the original post was asking if it's normal for a group to ask it's volunteers to pay for vetting and then pocket the adoption fee, which it isn't, but in the case of a one person/family rescue then paying out of pocket is completely normal. Who else would pay? I don't understand the scam, if there is one or the stuff about someone posting incorrect info about them pulling a dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My understanding of the post was a question on the ethics of a 'rescue' making the volunteers/fosters pay for everything, then the 'rescue' was charging for the adoption fee and making money off the dogs without allowing the volunteers/fosters to write off expenses or be reimbursed. 

But I haven't had alot of sleep this weekend so I could have misunderstood the intention of the post.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow. I didn't know it was confusing, but maybe I can clarify.

1. Someone posted an ad on a website saying they were getting a Doberman from a kill shelter here in Atlanta. The person said they were fostering said Doberman for a Doberman Rescue here in Georgia. They (the sole person...not the rescue) asked for "donations" for the cost of the Doberman's vetting (spaying, vaccinations, anything else) and all supplies associated with fostering the dog. 

2. Doberman rescue has no knowledge of this person nor that they were supposedly pulling this dog/sending it to foster as the Doberman rescue does not do foster homes. All of the Dobermans they pull and take in from private owners, they have there at their facility.

3. Person who posted the ad either wasn't REALLY adopting the Doberman from the animal shelter or was doing so on his/her dime - NOT associated with the rescue. They were using the rescue's name as a ploy to get people to give them money (towards the Doberman? who knows. It could have been for crack around the corner and pulling on peoples' heartstrings by saying they were with the rescue)


My original post was asking if anyone had heard of a licensed, verifiable animal rescue (did not know the rescue in question did not "do" foster homes), asking people to be foster homes for their organization, but requiring the foster homes to pay for all of the incoming dogs' vetting out of pocket. Then the "rescue" putting the dogs up for adoption...for a fee...when, in fact, they (rescue) didn't put any money into the dogs (their non-reimbursed foster would have).

I was not talking about food, etc. expenses, I was talking about vaccinations, spaying/neutering, etc. expenses. I never mentioned anything about being reimbursed for food, collars, leashes, etc. as that is not what I was talking about.

I hope this clarifies. Basically, it was some low-life saying they were "with a rescue," asking for "donations," when, in fact, they are NOT with any rescue at all.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I actually "got" this...lol.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I knew you weren't talking about supplies/food, but didn't understand who you were saying was scamming it seemed like you were saying the rescue were the ones scamming, not the foster/poster but I get it now!







Thank you for the explanation.


----------

